
John Carmack breaks silence on Facebook's Oculus acquisition - evo_9
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/30/5563440/john-carmack-facebook-oculus-rift-purchase-comments
======
nabla9
> Educate me. What terrible outcome is expected from this?"

The information discrepancy between people and companies. The ability to make
good deals means that your opponent does not already know what you are willing
to pay.

With immersion and VR there will be possibility to predict the mental state of
person below 500 milliseconds. It will get us into the realm where companies
can influence unconscious decision making much better than before. VR and it's
immersion will allow companies to really surround us with control in the level
that Web or ads in TV can't.

Accurate knowledge of the impulse control limitations of the consumer will be
huge. When is he tired, distracted or stressed or his general alertness level
is down. Quick, show him/her ad he/she has no will power to refuse just now.

Marketing people always remind us that you can't create needs with
advertising. But you can attach needs to products and services and create
culture where needs are satisfied with products. Detect need for spirituality
or inner reflection, woo the consumer with serene images. Detect loneliness,
immediately show something that looks like human connection with price.

